# دارة تضخيم صوت قوية



## hussien95 (14 فبراير 2012)

هذه الدارة اخوتي الكرام تمتاز بصوت واضح وقوي:76:


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 فبراير 2012)

أخى
هذه الدوائر من روابط هنا فى المنتدى
لماذا تعيد رفعها و كأنك صاحبها؟ يكفى أن تشكر من سبق له رفعها


----------



## hussien95 (14 فبراير 2012)

أنا أسف أخي الكريم ولكني لم أراها في المنتدى أكرر أسفي لك ولكل من أنزل هذا الموضوع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 فبراير 2012)

اخى
اضغط على زر "تحرير" تجد رابط الصورة فى المنتدى أى أنك *تعلم *أنها هنا و أين هى
و كذا كل ما رفعته الآن!!!!!!!


----------



## hussien95 (14 فبراير 2012)

أخي الكريم سوف أقوم بحذف الصورة وسأضع صورة جديدة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 فبراير 2012)

ان لم تتوقف عن هذه الطريقة فساضطر لحذف مشاركاتك


----------

